# Hemp vs Bamboo



## blessed_mama (Jan 27, 2007)

I've heard a lot about stink issues with hemp. Is this normal for hemp? What about bamboo? Does anyone have stink issues with bamboo? I'm trying to decide between a few different fitted dipes and need to know before I buy. TIA!


----------



## katie9143 (Oct 3, 2006)

i have never had a problem with either. i think its just important to make sure you keep them clean and dry them thoroughly so they dont get yucky....both take longer to dry than other cding materials....which is why they absorb so well!!


----------



## blessed_mama (Jan 27, 2007)

Ok, so I know hemp is very absorbent. Is bamboo just as much or no? Are there pros or cons that make one fabric better then the other? Just wanting to make an informed decision...


----------



## :loveher: (May 29, 2008)

Ok, so I want to







this thread because I am wondering the same thing. Does anyone have an other information on this???

TIA!!!


----------



## Let It Be (Sep 17, 2006)

I've only used hemp inserts, so I can't offer a comparison to bamboo, but we have never had stink problems and they absorb like champs!


----------



## swd12422 (Nov 9, 2007)

subbing...
Anyone else use both and can give a comparison?


----------



## junipervt (Jul 5, 2007)

This is what we were told in our cloth diaper training at the natural parenting store where I work. Cotton is absorbent, bamboo is more absorbent than cotton, & hemp is more absorbent than bamboo.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Never had stink issues with bamboo, but I have with hemp.

Sometimes stink issues happen because of detergent build up.


----------



## lrlittle (Nov 11, 2005)

I've never had stink issues with either. But my hemp dipes are way more absorbent and way more durable. My bamboo dipes have started to fall apart around the legs.


----------

